
Hacker Guru (self-proclaimed) Ankit Fadia’s website Hacked (again) - xmen
http://trak.in/tags/business/2012/09/17/ankit-fadia-website-hacked/
======
zaptheimpaler
GAHH. For pure, unbridled pain, watch this video -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=a...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=a93qi17GqMU)
(a little TV snippet with Ankit Fadia). This man repulses every tiny little
fiber of me. From the video (referring to makers of anti-virus software) -
"They create the virus, they infect your computer... this is a well known fact
within the security community"

Also, his technical expertise extends as far as advising people to install
anti-virus and anti-spyware software to protect themselves. Brilliant.

~~~
se85
I really want to smack that smirk off his face.

Uggh, what a painful video, I couldn't even watch the whole thing!

------
stefanve
In his defense he was 14 years old at the time he wrote a book that was 66%
his original content, I don't think many 14 year old will think about
plagiarizing when writing a book. The publisher is responsible for publishing
a badly written partly plagiarized book. I presume the publisher didn't care
and just saw dollar signs in marketing a 14 year old 'prodigy'. Now 9 years
later, he either believes that he is a great hacker because people have being
telling him this for the last 9 years or he is to afraid to tell he isn't. In
the end of the day the publisher and other s around him are responsible for
his image. I feel bad for him when he is unmask by the big media as a fraud.
Because when that happens he will be 23 or so years old and a world known
fraudster. In my view this is not his fault has he was to young at the time to
understand what was going on and what impact it would have on his life, the
soul responsibility is with the publisher and his parents.

------
evergre
Ankit Fadia is a fraudster.

<http://attrition.org/errata/charlatan/ankit_fadia/>

~~~
praptak
Ouch. If his accomplishments in getting money out of people are real, then
this is a painful reminder how far you can go on zero skills and 100%
chutzpah.

~~~
kamaal
What else where you thinking?

>>then this is a painful reminder how far you can go on zero skills and 100%
chutzpah.

Nearly 99.99% of Top/Middle management layers in Indian IT are taking big sum
salaries back home all because of the mad rush for promotions and multiples of
10 digit hikes during 90's. Most would not last a day if they were to join the
industry as programmers today.

They are all Ankit Fadia's with different names.

The actual and real hardworking ones rarely make it big.

------
kamaal
Isn't the rage against this guy the same as those against MBA's. People feel
being good at one thing means good at everything else Eg: All programmers are
supposed to be rich and good at money games. And if they are bad at something
they must be bad at every thing Eg: An MBA who is bad at some aspects of work,
now as assumed should never be paid well.

This guy might be no hacker, but is darn good at marketing. Just have a look
at the way he has sold himself. Even if all he has done is written plagiarized
books and taught novelty windows tricks.

This actually speaks volumes about how thins workout in the real world. All
sweat and blood aside. Selling your self, blowing your own trumpet and
learning to play the money game is crucial if you want to be rich.

Merely a cubicle slave 16 hour work day nerd hacker is not going to be rich or
successful. Because hard work is one of the many qualifications needed to be
successful.

------
gnufied
Well, most Indian programmers know Ankit Fadia is a joke, and I understand
collective fun we had - but at the end of day, this news is not hackernews
worthy.

------
trakin
He is one of those who is just a loud mouth, without any knowledge...

Imagine 17 year old hacking site of hackher guru(!!!?)

------
rehack
Well, this shows he is not competent in what he proclaims to be an area of his
competency.

I don't know how old is he now, may be in his 20s. I remember seeing him on TV
few years back, that time he came across as a bright kid (and was
comparatively lean compared to the way he looks now). Then, he was in his late
teens (or may be just 20), and had written a book on Computer security.

It seems, excessive media exposure at an early age, did come in the way of his
development. In this video he is clearly challenging people to attack his
site, in a boastful way. So can say, the deface served him right.

------
BilalBudhani
Indian media has given him too much hype ...

------
intended
Why is this here? I knew he was an annoyance to people in India, but can't see
how its relevant to HN?

Please educate me if I am missing something.

~~~
yen223
You don't understand how news about a 'hacker' is on Hacker News?

~~~
intended
Well, when a security related issue comes up on HN, we usually get a link to
someone like Bruce Schneier quite often.

Sorry, I guess I didn't count him in the same category of people who usually
earn that moniker on these boards.

I am surprised that people saw enough merit in downvoting the asking of the
question, though.

I don't see this submission as adding anything which is of interest to
intellectually curiosity, or helping anyone learn or improve on something
further, or any of the guidelines PG put down when posting something.

Nor have the comments from the posting generated anything significant,
although several comments are about him being a fraud.

I'd have to stand by what I said, I don't see how this is Signal.

------
Brajeshwar
The hackers must be on a casual web patrol and they stumble on his website
again. They must be then thinking, "oh! let's play some pranks." Blip, blip,
blip, blip ... 10 seconds ... hacked. "WTF! That wasn't even funny."

------
ramgorur
did this guy really attend stanford? but I have found this link in their
almuni page --

[http://alumni.stanford.edu/get/page/magazine/article/?articl...](http://alumni.stanford.edu/get/page/magazine/article/?article_id=36134)

~~~
newhouseb
He's not listed in the Alumni database, so I'm going to say no. (I couldn't
manage to find anyone that I knew who wasn't in the database so it appears to
be all-inclusive)

~~~
ramgorur
hmm, Stanford domain still has some artifacts, looks like it was some sort of
assignment report during his 1st year course (STS 145: History of Game Design,
Henry Lowood)

[http://www.stanford.edu/group/htgg/cgi-
bin/drupal/sites/defa...](http://www.stanford.edu/group/htgg/cgi-
bin/drupal/sites/default/files2/afadia_2004_1.pdf)

if there is no trace in the alumni databse, looks like he eventually got
dropped out, ouch!!!

~~~
rrrazdan
He dropped out. Voluntarily, he says.

------
qwertzlcoatl
Ankit Fadia is as much of a hacker as Poonam Pandey is an astrophysicist.

------
gauravsc
Fadia is a piece of joke.

------
noobplusplus
<https://twitter.com/ankit_fadia> this is his twitter acct. you can blast him
off there as well. he is a self-proclaimed ethical hacker. The previous
sentence is correct till the point "self-proclaimed".

